# trial seperation and counseling.



## ryanw81 (Dec 17, 2012)

My wife is asking for a 6 month seperation, and to seek marriage counseling as well. I am willing to go thru with the seperation and counseling, as long as we keep open commnication. There is no infidelity in the marriage and no questions that it will arise. Im looking for advise from people that have gone thru a similar situation. any word of advise would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Last year at this time we were separated. She up and walked out in early November without warning. 4 months later she came home. We did weekly MC through the process and nearly divorced.

After 3 months of limboland, I was spent and told her we were working towards reconcile or divorce. She was completely in blame mode throughout the MC. This pushed her along and she went one way and then at the other when the reality of losing us hit her in the face.

Knowing more of your back story would help with advising. Why does she want to separate?

Just so you know...it is very common to hear someone very confident that there is no infidelity to then have them discover an EA at work or some other 3rd party guiding the wayward to look into greener pastures. Just saying.


----------

